# Check This TANK Out



## peculiarmike (Dec 20, 2007)

On craigslist.kc

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/bfs/469584756.html

Just air up the tires. Wonder why they are flat?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





If you have a Kenworth this could be for you.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 20, 2007)

.........Tank is right!!! Can't imagine how much that thing must weigh!!!


----------



## jts70 (Dec 20, 2007)

Can you say over kill


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow! That looks heavy!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 20, 2007)

Should I "borrow" us a freight truck Mike.


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure. We can take my compressor.
Probably have to get seriously restricted overweight permits to move from KS to MO.  Escort cars, flags, flashing lights. Wouldn't make it past the first scale when the meter hit "tilt".


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 20, 2007)

You could crawl inside that thing and survive a nuclear blast!


----------



## jbg4208 (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL!!


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol....I have a mental pic in my head of the two of you trying it...


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 20, 2007)

You KNOW we could do it.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 20, 2007)

DANG! Mike you still have connections with the railroad? Crane that puppy up on a flat car and haul it to MO under the radar


----------



## virgo53 (Dec 20, 2007)

All of the above is right

What about hooking it up to take it to a metals reclamation place and take the money to buy a Lang!

Use the left over change for beer

Virgo53


----------



## shawnr5 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here in Az, it would end up as a drophouse for illegal aliens.


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Crap... din't that thing trade insults with the Merrimac?!?


----------



## bbqman (Dec 20, 2007)

i think drove that back in 1968


----------



## gofish (Dec 21, 2007)

Didnt 'Oddball' drive that in the movie "kellys Heros"?


----------



## richtee (Dec 21, 2007)

No no... that is the proto parade vehicle from "Animal House"... the "EAT ME" car!


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 21, 2007)

This is probably the thing. Take it across a truck scale and weigh it, scrap it, buy a REAL smoker.
I'm betting you would have a substantial beer fund left over.


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Do I detect a possible plan in the works
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ........That would be one heck of a feat to move that thing!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't worry tonto, we ain't gonna use our feat.....Duh, we're gonna git some heavy machinery.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 21, 2007)

Dang, I missed it.  The link says the posting has expired.  What was it?


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

LOL......should have seen that one coming
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









It was a smoker that pretty much looked like a tank....think they wanted $400 bucks for it.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 21, 2007)

Here ya go Okie:


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 21, 2007)

$1400 Okie. "Just air up the tires and drive off" (if you have a Kenworth). Wonder why they are flat?


----------



## tonto1117 (Dec 21, 2007)

Opps....that 1 in front of the $400 makes a big difference


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 21, 2007)

He's not buying anyway. Lucille would never forgive him.


----------



## smokyokie (Dec 21, 2007)

Actually I had been considering taking on a mistress, but just for road trips.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





SHHHHH  don't tell Lucille.


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 21, 2007)

Careful Okie... you know how you over cook stuff anyway.. if she finds out she won't ever put out anything cooked right


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah. This little jewel would be just the ticket for "road trips"


----------



## gofish (Dec 22, 2007)

My last will and testiment ........ At my funeral please smoke ME in Texas-Hunter's Smoker/Incinerator after he takes the briskets off.  (That aint right)


----------

